
Britain explained in 105 seconds - jacksonnic
https://medium.com/@p7r/britain-in-2016-explained-in-105-seconds-c5f2eed51350
======
ZeroGravitas
I don't agree with this argument.

Everyone in the UK is incentivized to buy a home, and to buy a home larger
than they need. Even if they don't want to own a home, or a large home, or
don't want to own one right now, they need to be on the housing ladder or
property inflation will price them out of the market later and they'll be
turning down government subsidies that everyone else will take. On the other
side, being a tenant sucks in the UK.

This has lots of bad effects, and it benefits basically no-one as were all
running faster to stand still. Perhaps estate agents and older people who
bought property a long time ago and with no children that they'll need to help
to buy homes if they don't want them cluttering up the place are the only
winners.

It's a systematic problem, and it's been encouraged because lots of people
thought they were benefitting, but really they were just stealing money from
their kids. We could have just run up the national debt instead and saved
ourselves the bother.

Rich people who buy investment property here are just taking advantage of this
phenomenon, they're not causing it.

------
lathiat
Relatedly unrelated.. if you want to understand the relationship between Great
Britain, the UK, Scotland, England, etc.. then this CGP Grey video helps a
lot:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNu8XDBSn10](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNu8XDBSn10)

------
garagemc2
lots of assertions, very little evidence.

House prices being are due to a lack of building, due to classic British
nimbyism. They are not the fault of poor migrants or rich migrants.

~~~
stuaxo
If you just look around London it's covered in developments of new 'luxury
flats' (actually just flats sized to a couple). There are space for thousands
within walking distance from where I am, I have no idea how many are filled.

